# Frogs won't eat in Rubbermaid containers



## adamlane (Apr 7, 2014)

I often take my 2 dart frogs with me on 4-5 day trips as I am afraid of leaving them in my home terrarium for various reasons such as my apartment getting too hot in the summer (can't keep the AC on all the time), no reliable way of feeding them and no misting system. To transport them to my short-stay destination I house each of the two frogs in separate transparent Rubbermaid plastic containers (approx 1 gallon each). I do my best to make them comfortable with plenty of wet sphagnum moss, cocoa huts and magnolia leaf litter. I keep the temp comfortable while traveling in the car with the AC and provide some light (always indirect) while I am at my destination. The problem is that they won't eat fruit flies in their 'vacation Rubbermaid homes'. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get them to eat? Thanks very much!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

adamlane said:


> The problem is that they won't eat fruit flies in their 'vacation Rubbermaid homes'. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get them to eat? Thanks very much!


The obvious answer, would be to stop taking them on these trips. Constantly taking them out of their vivs for trips like this likely stresses them out, which can lead to them not eating. I really don't intend this to sound negative, but if this is a frequent occurrence perhaps you should reconsider your choice of pets? At least until your life circumstances change?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

What species are they? I have transported darts many times and some species will eat very readily in transit in quite barren containers (imitator, tincs). Others not so much(pumilio). 

I think the best solution to this would be for them to live in those 1 gallon containers permanently.


----------



## adamlane (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I have one azureus and one leucomelas. I thought perhaps I was keeping them too cool, which may decrease their appetite and ability to digest food.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want to continue to keep these pets....I agree, taking them on trips is the WRONG decision. If your appartment is able to be kept in the right temperature range while you are there, why not while you are away? As long as your enclosures are set up correctly, being gone 4-5 days is nothing at all. Sometimes I dont feed for a week. Posibly a small window vented or portable A/C unit to control temps while you are away, most have built in thermostats.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Sounds good. 

Yeah, to be honest if this is going to be a frequent thing it would be better for the frogs to live in the "transport containers" full time. They are about the same size as froglet bins may people use. Temperatures can definitely be a factor.

I've had azureus visit classrooms and various places in little plastic containers. Slip fruitflies in and they usually start eating pretty readily...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They are not eating because they are stressed. They are not happy frogs. If you are leaving flies in with obviously stressed frogs, they will become further stressed as the flies walk all over them. They have no escape.

Stressful events can weaken a frogs immune system. 
Now I'm going from memory here, but I believe Ed has taught us that those stress events tend to "stick" for about a month. I may be off a little bit on the timing, but it's pretty close to that. Stressful events can add up, further weakening the frog's immune system. Frogs can, and have, died from stressful events.

I'm of the opinion that you are better off to leave them at home, where they are comfortable. Feed them a normal amount of flies the day you leave, and again when you return. That span of time is nothing for a well fed frog. If it still worries you, you can seed the tank with microfauna that they can snack on.

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## adamlane (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks very much for your input. Yes, I will leave them in their terrarium and not transport them from now on. I wasn't really taking them out often, but when I would visit my parents for a few days (a two hour car ride away) every other month, I thought that they were better off if I brought them with me instead of leaving them alone. But from everyone's input I gather that they are fine without eating for 4-5 days. I will just feed them generously prior to me leaving. Plus I have tons of springtails in their tank, so they should be okay.


----------

